# Man who bashed dog belonging to deaf boy has sentence reduced



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

*A MAN who used a baseball bat to bash a small dog belonging to the deaf son of his former girlfriend has had his jail term reduced on appeal.*

Some people, including the Judge, need to be put down themselves. :cursing:

Vanessa Hansen wept and screamed at her former boyfriend, 32-year-old Storm Oxburgh, as he was led into the cells after Judge Tony Duckett reduced an immediate minimum jail term of eight months - imposed in Heidelberg Magistrates' Court earlier this year - to an effective two-month term in the County Court today.

Oxburgh, now of Frankston, had pleaded guilty to aggravated cruelty resulting in the death of an animal and failing to provide the animal with treatment.

Judge Duckett imposed a concurrent 12-month term on each charge, with 10 months suspended for two years.

The charges stemmed from an attack in Oxburgh bashed staffordshire terrier Rocco to within an inch of its life in September 2007 out of revenge.

Rocco was best mate to Ms Hansen's deaf 11-year-old son Bailey.

The dog was beaten so badly that police had to put him down.

Judge Duckett said he had taken into account several factors, including the fact Oxburgh had recently become a father to his current partner and was now living in a stable relationship.

When Oxburgh was originally sentenced in May, Magistrate Jenny Grubissa said the abhorrent bashing was one that would disgust all right-minded members of the community.

"This dog eventually became this boy's best friend . . . (and) was something that gave him pleasure, love and companionship,'' she said.

Outside court today, a distressed Ms Hansen described the new sentence as deplorable.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

thats disgusting! i hope he gets bashed to death so he knows how it feels:cursing:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

what a sick and twisted man


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

How awful


----------

